# Omg



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 21, 2006)

Im so ecited season premiere of greys Anatomy comes on tonight!!!!!!!!

Ahhh Dr. McDreamy


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 21, 2006)

Screw McDreamy. Gimme McSteamy.
HOT.


McDreamy annoys me.
Motherf*cker you CHOSE your wife. YOU CHOSE to stay with her KNOWING you didn't love her, and you have the audacity  to be angry at Meredith for moving on, and you pine and whine after her like you do?
F*ck off.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_Screw McDreamy. Gimme McSteamy.
HOT.


McDreamy annoys me.
Motherf*cker you CHOSE your wife. YOU CHOSE to stay with her KNOWING you didn't love her, and you have the audacity  to be angry at Meredith for moving on, and you pine and whine after her like you do?
F*ck off._

 

yea i did ge tmad about that part... but i think he is still cute... lol
ha im so Lame........ i cried when Denny Died... man that was sad... but then again i cried when they had to put the dog to sleep... so emotional i am./... when it comes to that show lol


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 21, 2006)

oh I totally cried when they put the dog to sleep. TOTALLY.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_oh I totally cried when they put the dog to sleep. TOTALLY._

 
  yes it was really sad


----------



## Raerae (Sep 21, 2006)

Mc Dreamy is ok, he's not my fav TV male though.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 21, 2006)

I have to give them serious props for the acting in the scene with Derek and Addison. Fabulous.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 22, 2006)

def agree with that one....... although i got a lil upset b/c the new season
premiere of CSI came on at the same time so i was swtiching back and forth.. lol


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Dvr :d


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 22, 2006)

i dont mean to soud dumb but thats where u can recorde? right? lol if so i dont have that. boooooooooooo lol


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Yups.
You can get it through Dish Network or DirecTv for a nominal charge.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 22, 2006)

we have comcast....... i think i brought this up to Nick one day..... def need to check into that


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 22, 2006)

comcast may offer some kind of DVR.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 22, 2006)

yea they do....... funny shit is... " i dont know why nick didnt get it b/c its only 2$ extra per month to have it"


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I'd order that myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Once he figures out the "pause" button is the greatest feature in the world, he'll think you're the most wonderful wife ever.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_I'd order that myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Once he figures out the "pause" button is the greatest feature in the world, he'll think you're the most wonderful wife ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lol for sure..... lol


----------



## stacey (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_def agree with that one....... although i got a lil upset b/c the new season
premiere of CSI came on at the same time so i was swtiching back and forth.. lol_

 
I know!! OMG! The shitty thing was, whenever Grey's Anatomy breaked for commercial so did CSI! I was so pissed! They seriously purposly did that!

ps. I like McDreamy too! He's cuuute!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_I know!! OMG! The shitty thing was, whenever Grey's Anatomy breaked for commercial so did CSI! I was so pissed! They seriously purposly did that!....._

 
Ok, no one throw anything at me, but that was the first time I ever watched Grey's Anatomy!!  I liked it (despite not knowing who anyone was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ).  Yeah, I will definitely need to use the DVR, as I am hooked on my cheesy CSI also.  

I still can't see Patrick Dempsey as Dreamy!  I look at him and all I think about is the lawn mower riding dork in Cant Buy Me Love!!!  Sorry, to all the ladies who love him!!!!


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Oct 10, 2006)

Greys Anatomy is my favourite show ever!! I just love it, and this season is great so far!


----------



## Khalia25 (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Ok, no one throw anything at me, but that was the first time I ever watched Grey's Anatomy!! I liked it (despite not knowing who anyone was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Yeah, I will definitely need to use the DVR, as I am hooked on my cheesy CSI also. 

I still can't see Patrick Dempsey as Dreamy! I look at him and *all I think about is the lawn mower riding dork in Cant Buy Me Love!!!* Sorry, to all the ladies who love him!!!!_

 
I'm sorry to be diggin up an old thread, but I HAVE to comment on this. OMG...THANK YOU for saying that. I'm one of the few outcasts who never watched Grey's Anatomy, but I heard Patrick Dempsey is the "it" man on the show. I was like huh???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 All I see him as is the dork on "Can't Buy Me Love," also! And to me, he fit that dork character PERFECT!!! I couldn't find anyone to agree with me. LOL

Sorry McDreamy lovers. . . .


----------

